# [SOLVED] Can't Detect Networks After Uninstalling AVG



## HerculeeZ

A couple hours ago I installed AVG free antivirus and pc-cleanup and decided to uninstall them after seeing poor results. When I rebooted my computer, I was unable to, and still am, to find any wireless networks. I've tried disabling Microsoft firewall and restoring but everything has failed. What to do?


----------



## etaf

*Re: Can't Detect Networks After Uninstalling AVG*

use the AVG removal tool and do a tcp/ip reset - see if that helps 
did the pc_cleanup have a registry cleaner section, and did you use ? - if so it may have damaged the registry - they are not recommended to use 


* AVG Removal Tools *
Download tools and utilities | AVG UK
Download tools and utilities | AVG Worldwide

> removal tool, that can be used with *AVG 2013* http://www.avg.com/tools#tba2 - > on Installation Tab > use the * AvgRemover *
> removal tool, that can be used with *AVG 2012* AVG | Support tools and utilities 2012 -> on Installation Tab > use the * AvgRemover *
> removal tool, that can be used with *AVG 2011* AVG | Support tools and utilities 2011 -> on Installation Tab > use the * AvgRemover *
> removal tool, that can be used with *AVG 9.0* AVG | Support tools and utilities 9.0 -> on Installation Tab > use the * AvgRemover *
> removal tool, that can be used with *AVG 8.5* http://www.avg.com/tools8.tpl-mcr1#tba2 -> on Installation Tab > use the * AvgRemover *


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista/Windows 7/Windows 8*

For Windows Vista/Windows 7
Start> Programs> Accessories> and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" * to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on the screen ):​
For Windows 8 
To open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt or Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.​
In the command prompt window that opens, type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* and *red* for the following commands._


Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog* and press _enter_

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log* and press _enter_

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log* and press _enter_
ReStart (reboot) the machine.

If you receive the message 
*The requested operation requires elevation.*
Then please open the command prompt as administrator - as requested above 
Start> Programs> Accessories> and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" * to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):​Please note and post back - if you receive the following message :-
*Access is Denied*

please post back the results in a reply here - its important we know that these commands have worked correctly and not produced any errors
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Details also here
How to reset Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt box
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on the screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* and *red* for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log* and press _enter_

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog* and press _enter_

ReStart (reboot) the machine.

Please note and post back - if you receive the following message :-
*Access is Denied*

please post back the results in a reply here - its important we know that these commands have worked correctly and not produced any errors
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Details also here
How to reset Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## HerculeeZ

*Re: Can't Detect Networks After Uninstalling AVG*

Yes I used the clean-up tool :s
And yes it told me access is denied but I am posting
From my phone as my computer can't access Internet!
It's telling me to plug in an Ethernet cable although I never had one in the first place


----------



## etaf

*Re: Can't Detect Networks After Uninstalling AVG*

did you use the removal tool
What other firewall / security suite or anti-virus do you currently have on the PC - or you have ever had on the PC in the past - any trial ware - like Norton, kaspersky or Mcafee or any free security suites like zonealarm , Webroot etc 

i have seen zone alarm, AVG and webroot cause this issue

can we see an ipconfig /all

do you have a cable at all to connect to the router directly ?


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *

If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply 
Note: you will see entries named *Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:* we dont need to see that information - JUST the infomation above those entries

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

For Windows 8 
To open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt or Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.​
For windows version, XP, Vista, W7
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*

Now type *CMD* 

Now press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):​
In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *​
It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy* 

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## HerculeeZ

*Re: Can't Detect Networks After Uninstalling AVG*

Sorry for the delay I'm at school and I will begin working on it as soon as I get home. I have no other antivirus or clean-up software except for Windows 8 defender. I will have to load up the removal tool on a USB and plug it into my pc. Thank you for your help so far and I will get back to you when I get home!


----------



## HerculeeZ

*Re: Can't Detect Networks After Uninstalling AVG*

I have just finished using the removal tool and entering the command prompts like you asked, here are the results:


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Alireza-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 30-85-A9-A6-D5-98
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Reusable ISATAP Interface {22E91B3F-4698-41FB-B01E-DEC4269C426A}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


and the first one

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>netsh winsock reset catalog

Sucessfully reset the Winsock Catalog.
You must restart the computer in order to complete the reset.


C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log
Resetting Interface, OK!
Resetting Neighbor, OK!
Resetting Path, OK!
Resetting , failed.
Access is denied.

Restart the computer to complete this action.


C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log
Resetting Neighbor, OK!
Resetting Path, OK!
Resetting , failed.
Access is denied.

Restart the computer to complete this action.


C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Can't Detect Networks After Uninstalling AVG*

I see no signs of a wireless adaptor . . Please post a screenshot of Device Manager with the Network Adaptor group expanded. . see the link in my signature for how.

How do I get into Windows Device Manager?


----------



## HerculeeZ

*Re: Can't Detect Networks After Uninstalling AVG*

Attached a screenshot.


----------



## joeten

*Re: Can't Detect Networks After Uninstalling AVG*

Looks like the driver is missing you could download it on another computer and on to a usb flash dive or burn to a disc then transfer to yours


----------



## HerculeeZ

*Re: Can't Detect Networks After Uninstalling AVG*

802.11n Wireless LAN Card Driver Download for 2K,XP,2K3,VISTA,WIN7/32bits - INTEL_ Napa____

Is this the correct one? The OS says windows 7 but im having trouble finding one thats for windows 8, im assuming it is going to work.


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Can't Detect Networks After Uninstalling AVG*

What Brand and Model Number is the pc?


----------



## HerculeeZ

*Re: Can't Detect Networks After Uninstalling AVG*

It is a pre-built ASUS CM6870
16gb ddr3
i7 3770 @ 3.4ghz
gt640 gpu but i upgraded it to a gtx 680

I would greatly appreciate it if you guys could help me find the correct driver, dont want to mess my computer up any more :|


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Can't Detect Networks After Uninstalling AVG*

Try here:

ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download CM6870


----------



## HerculeeZ

*Re: Can't Detect Networks After Uninstalling AVG*

IT WORKS!! thank you so very much! im a complete buffoon when it comes to troubleshooting and you guys definitly helped me out! if any problems come up i will let you know! im very grateful thank you :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## joeten

*Re: Can't Detect Networks After Uninstalling AVG*

Glad you got it sorted nice job Rich


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Can't Detect Networks After Uninstalling AVG*

Well done . . Glad you got it sorted!


----------



## byy

I have same problem, but why I can't unchecked the Avg network filter ? it was all disable. Also I tried the step that you mentioned.


----------



## Deejay100six

Hi, :wave: and welcome to TSF.

Your post here is commonly known as thread hijacking. No two computers are the same even if same make and model.

Please start a new thread of your own with details about your setup and exact details of your issue.


----------

